# 1986 2.4Z tbi to carb. conversion



## claycounty (Feb 14, 2008)

i recently bought a 1986 nissan truck with the 2.4Z motor. the computer is fried. i have found some carb conversion kits for it from weber and would really like to that. it comes with all the adapter plates and everything you need to hook the carb up. i was wondering what else id have to switch besides just hooking up the carb. do i have to change the distributer? coils? if anyone knows what else id have to change please let me know what all it is and what year parts i can use or do i have to buy all aftermarket? any help would be greatly appreciate. thanks, mike


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you'd be better off getting another ECU. IMO


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Ditto. Without an ECU your timing won't advance with throttle, the emissions won't be good and I think you'll have to add a different fuel pressure regulator just to start...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

How did the ECU "fry" is the question? I agree with the others; throttle body injection is far more efficient than a carb plus you'll have to dig up a distributor with a vacuum advance that will work for your non-ECM setup.


----------

